# Hi from montreal



## Mistislands (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi,

I am glad to have found a Mantid forum. I am from Canada, Montreal and for I have dendrobathe. They are my first choice but I will like to have some mantid to.

Oh yes my english is not so good,

Thanks.


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum *Mistislands!* From OHIO


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome from the State of Montana.


----------



## Mistislands (Jun 11, 2008)

Tanks for welcomming,

I begginning to plannig my new frog room and I will make a place for mantids. What the temps in general that we need to kepts mantids.

Do we need neon or other ligtning device for mantid.

My frog room is at 22celcius in winter and 24-26 in summer.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

